# Cock Robin pub



## chelle (Apr 15, 2007)

Just trying this out here...










and the outside



for the rest click on the link
http://news.webshots.com/album/558629857pjSxTV?start=0


----------



## Pete (Apr 15, 2007)

Interesting place that, thanks for posting. It appears to have been a bit of a grim cellar to have to spend much time in fiddling about with barrels and lines, but is suppose they aren't meant to be pretty (flock wallpaper and throw cushions lol.)

Theres quite a modern pubs not far from me in a similar position - awaiting redevepment as part of a regeneration scheme. They always seem to be the first places to close.  

Look forward to seeing me you have to offer.  

Pete


----------

